# red-tail tinfoil barb?



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Alright I needed to identify a fish, but I couldn't upload pics so I tried to figure it out myself and now I am almost positive it is a red- tail tinfoil barb. This fish belongs to someone I know and she has been having problems lately. She kept it with a platy but the platy died one day and the barb ate it. I guess it polluted the water or something because after she had bad water conditions. Anyways not to sure of the whole story, but its her kids fish so she replaced it so she wouldn't find out and now the replacement has died. She wants to put in a new fish but not until the problem is solved. I know she doesn't do enough water changes so I told her to do more, but I thought barbs were aggressive? And apparently this gets to be a big fish. It lives in a ten gallon, and has for over a year or so. And apparently hasn't grown much lately. Any help would be great thanks. I will try to post a picture if I can figure it out.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Not _Chalceus erythrurus_ or _Chalceus macrolepidotus_? If so, both are characins. How big is it right now?


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Lupin said:


> Not _Chalceus erythrurus_ or _Chalceus macrolepidotus_? If so, both are characins. How big is it right now?


 No it's not either of those fish, to be honest I've never seen the fish she just made and hand gesture and said "this big" Lol I'll try to post pictures again, if it doesn't work would you mind reminding me how to insert photos? :lol:







Bah ok, I had to resize it. Ha I thought it would do it by itself, my bad.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Yep. Tinfoil barb and at 12 inches, it should be stocked in a 150 gallons for a group of 6. They do eat fish if the fish fits in their mouth but too much proteins can cause bloat.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Lupin said:


> Yep. Tinfoil barb and at 12 inches, it should be stocked in a 150 gallons for a group of 6. They do eat fish if the fish fits in their mouth but too much proteins can cause bloat.


 Ah really? I read one kind got like 6 inches and the other 12. So this is for sure the one thats gets to 12"? That's no good. Thanks for the reply, how much longer do you think this fish would last in a ten gallon tank? Would you say it's already to big? It's probably like 3-4 inches I'm leaning more towards 4 inches though. I'm assuming a platy isn't a good tank mate for this guy then?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Little-Fizz said:


> Ah really? I read one kind got like 6 inches and the other 12. So this is for sure the one thats gets to 12"? That's no good. Thanks for the reply, how much longer do you think this fish would last in a ten gallon tank? Would you say it's already to big? It's probably like 3-4 inches I'm leaning more towards 4 inches though. I'm assuming a platy isn't a good tank mate for this guy then?


6 inches is pretty small. Largest I had before was 8 inches. I'd suggest returning it to the lfs as soon as possible and stick with other species instead. 4 inches is already very big and this fish needs swimming space. Platies stay small so the answer is no.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Lupin said:


> 6 inches is pretty small.


Sorry I ment to say 8"



Lupin said:


> I'd suggest returning it to the lfs as soon as possible and stick with other species instead


 Thank you this is good advice, it could be hard though. As this is not my fish and is a kids pet. I will talk to her about it tommorrow. Thanks again.


----------

